# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Конфигурация для Транспортной фирмы.

## oZ1k

Помогите найти конфигурацию для 1с 8.2 для транспортной фирмы, что бы в ней можно было выписывать транспортные накладные.
Спасибо.

----------


## pps2715

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.2.3.2 (установка)
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси", релиз 3.0.9.1 (установка)
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом"
Конфигурация "AXELOT: Логистика: Управление перевозками"

----------

ZapMos (01.04.2013)

----------


## Smiler4

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.2.3.2 (установка)


Требует ключа защиты. Есть ли возможность отучить её от этого?

----------

ltgj (27.03.2013)

----------


## ltgj

Доброго время суток, Конфигурация "РАРУС; Управление транспортом" выдает OpenKey: Ключ не найден. Подскажите пож... как с этим бороться?

----------


## gipperpank

читал на форуме вроде надо поставить старую конфу которая не требует ключа и обновить её с помощью этой

----------


## dmxxxxx

> читал на форуме вроде надо поставить старую конфу которая не требует ключа и обновить её с помощью этой


где читали, ссылку плиз ......

----------


## Тимоеева Юлия

HELP ME!!!!
Очень нужна конфигурация Транспортные услуги (для выставления счетов, сч-фактур, актов) стоит 1С 8.2

----------


## kudlach

ФОРУС. Сборные грузы. На основе УТ 10.3
в официальном прайсе 1С отсутствует, но существует.
Там есть что попреределывать под конкретного потребителя, но все основное умеет.

----------


## Marista

А есть у кого-нибудь данная конфигурация?

----------

